# Album(s) of the Year: 2012



## Hybrid138 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's almost December and the year is wrapping up. What are your favorite albums of 2012? Rank them or just say what your favorite was.

My favorites so far have been:
BTBAM
Periphery
The Faceless
Minus the Bear
Diablo Swing Orchestra


----------



## jwade (Nov 23, 2012)

Torche - Harmonicraft
High On Fire - De Vermis Mysteriis
Future of the Left - The Plot Against Common Sense
Black Breath - Sentenced To Life


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 23, 2012)

BTBAM and Exotic Animal Petting Zoo definitely top the list.

Amazing albums that would have topped the list if not for those two:

Art By numbers, Thank You Scientist, The Haarp Machine, Wintersun, Cattle Decapitation, Baroness, Danza, Car Bomb.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2012)

Some of what I've been digging:

Baroness - Yellow & Green
High On Fire - De Vermis Mysteriis
Cannibal Corpse - Torture (Not their best, but a damn solid, fun release.)
Cattle Decapitation - Monolith of Inhumanity 
Steve Vai - The Story of Light

There have been a bunch of other releases I've been interested in, but I haven't had the time to really listen to much. I even have some CDs from back in June that are still in the plastic wrap.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 23, 2012)

Twelve Foot Ninja - Silent Machine
Periphery - Periphery II: This Time It's Personal
Monuments - Gnosis


----------



## WhiteWalls (Nov 23, 2012)

KATATONIA


----------



## abandonist (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh man, this is always so hard for me. My sense of time if so warped.

Car Bomb - ^--^6^^*87696&&6^^^
Converge - All we love we leave behind
Gaza - No Absolutes In Human Suffering
Glassjaw - Coloring Book
Undersmile - Narwhal 
Pianos Become the Teeth - The Lack Long After
Teitanblood - Woven Black Arteries

There's a few.


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 23, 2012)

Parallax II for me so far


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 23, 2012)

Story of Light is the only 2012 release I've listened to, so I guess it's my favorite.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 24, 2012)

Wintersun - Time: Part 1

Everything I have heard this year has been topped by this album (imo).

EDIT: The production and music on this album is on another level and I would say the bar for metal has even been set higher.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Nov 24, 2012)

Hideous Divinity - Obeisance Rising
Antropofagus - Architecture of Lust
Pig Destroyer - Book Burner

Those 3 along with the new Aeon, Beheaded, Arkaik, Dying Fetus, Chaos Inception, Spawn of Possession and Aevangelist are my top so far...will see if that order gets shuffled before the end of the year...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 24, 2012)

Devin Townsend Project - Epicloud
The HAARP Machine - Disclosure
Periphery - Periphery II
The Faceless - Autotheism
Cannibal Corpse - Torture

No specific order because they all kicked major ass


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 24, 2012)

^ FUCK, I can't believe I forgot Disclosure. That was an awesome album. Easily up there for AOTY.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 24, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> ^ FUCK, I can't believe I forgot Disclosure. That was an awesome album. Easily up there for AOTY.



It's great because I personally know Mike (vocalist) and it is amazing to see him in such a sweet band.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 24, 2012)

Between The Buried & Me - Parallax II
Converge - All We Love We Leave Behind
Pig Destroyer - Book Burner
Krallice - Years Past Matter
Behold... The Arctopus! - Horrscension


----------



## brick (Nov 24, 2012)

yeah, 
Car Bomb - W^W^^W^W


----------



## oracles (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd have to say (in no particular order) 

Cattle Decapitation - Monolith of Inhumanity 
Dying Fetus - Reign Supreme
Wretched - Son of Perdition
The Faceless - Autotheism 
Psycroptic - The Inherited Repression
Meshuggah - Koloss 
Cannibal Corpse - Torture
Spawn Of Possession - Incurso


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 24, 2012)

Converge - all we love we leave behind


----------



## TristanTTN (Nov 24, 2012)

Alex Hutchings - Melodic Control
Between The Buried And Me - The Parallax II
Chimp Spanner - All Roads Lead Here
Cloudkicker - Fade
The HAARP Machine - Disclosure
Hiromi Uehara - Move
Meshuggah - Koloss
Ne Obliviscaris - Portal of I
Periphery - This Time It's Personal
The Safety Fire - Grind The Ocean
Toe - The Future Is Now
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - The Alpha - The Omega


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 24, 2012)

So far my personal contenders:

Periphery - Periphery II
DTP - Epicloud
BtBaM - Parallax II
Baroness - Yellow & Green


----------



## Cappleton23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Cloudkicker - Fade
The Contortionist -Intrinsic
The Haarp Machine - Disclosure
Dying Fetus - Reign Supreme
Periphery - Periphery II 
The Safety Fire - Grind The Ocean
Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage
Car Bomb - w^w^^w^w
High On Fire - De Vermis Mysteriis
Downfall of Gaia - Suffocating in the Swarm of Cranes
T.R.A.M. - Lingua Franca
Meshuggah - Koloss
Architects - Daybreaker
The Faceless - Autotheism
Everything Went Black - Cycles of Light



I think thats it.


----------



## Cappleton23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I forgot BTBAM. idiot.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 24, 2012)

top 6:
Apocryphon - The Sword
Becoming - Abigail Williams
The Manticore and Other Horrors - Cradle of Filth
Of Breath and Bone - Be'lakor
Portal of I - Ne Obliviscaris
I Begin - God Seed

Honorable Mentions:
Caligvla - Ex Deo
The Giant - Ahab
In Somniphobia - Sigh
Revelry & Resilience - Gypsyhawk
RIITIIR - Enslaved
Timing of the Void - Eagle Claw
Unknown Rooms - Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 24, 2012)

In no order:
Hammock - Departure Songs
Swans - The Seer
The Safety Fire - Grind The Ocean
Asa & Stumbleine - Your Secret EP
The Acacia Strain - Death Is The Only Mortal
Xibalba - Hasta La Muerte


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll give 5

Spawn of Possession - Incurso
Gorod - A Perfect Absolution
Jeff Loomis - Plains of Oblivian
Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage 
Paul Gilbert - Vibrato


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Nov 24, 2012)

Deftones - Koi No Yokan


----------



## abandonist (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh,

Elitist - Fear in a Handful of Dust


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 24, 2012)

Fear Factory - The Industrialist


----------



## danger5oh (Nov 24, 2012)

Periphery II and Koi No Yokan.


----------



## guitareben (Nov 24, 2012)

Amazing album 





Vai crafts a beautiful album, as always 






^ Check that one out


----------



## DLG (Nov 24, 2012)

Baroness &#8211; Yellow & Green
Pig Destroyer &#8211; Book Burner
Enslaved &#8211; RIITIIR
Cattle Decapitation &#8211; Monolith of Humanity
Anaal Nathrakh &#8211; Vanitas
Converge &#8211; All We Love We Leave Behind
Meshuggah &#8211; Koloss 
Torche &#8211; Harmonicraft 
Pharaoh &#8211; Bury the Light
Gaza &#8211; No Absolutes in Human Suffering 
High on Fire - De Vermis Mysteriis
Gojira &#8211; l&#8217;Enfante Sauvage 
Om - Avaitic Songs


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 24, 2012)

My two favorites..

BTBAM - Parallax II
Periphery - Periphery II


----------



## chinnybob (Nov 24, 2012)

Periphery - Periphery II
Coheed & Cambria - The Afterman: Ascension
Skyharbor - Blinding White Noise
Muse - The 2nd Law
Deftones - Koi No Yokan


----------



## tm20 (Nov 24, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse -Torture
Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza -Danza IIII
Amity Affliction -Chasing Ghosts


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 24, 2012)

The album of the year is Cattle Decapitation- Monolith of Inhumanity

Others:
Meshuggah- Koloss
Dying Fetus- Reign Supreme
Pig Destroyer- Book Burner
Enslaved- RIITIIR


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 24, 2012)

I have to go with the Periphery II. It was just so epic when it came out and I listened it through at least 3-4 times everyday during the summer. Good times.

Edit: Oh yeah, and Skyharbor's debut. Just listening to it, sick album.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 24, 2012)

This year was surprisingly good, considering most years I end up pretty bummed.



Flyleaf - _New Horizons_

Anberlin - _Vitals_

Fiona Apple - _The Idler Wheel Is Wiser Than the Driver of the Screw and Whipping Cords Will Serve You More Than Ropes Will Ever Do_ (excluding the last track--I don't even know why she thought it should have been recorded) 

The Cranberries - _Roses_

Rush - _Clockwork Angels_

Deftones - _Koi No Yokan_

OSI - _Fire Make Thunder_


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Nov 24, 2012)

Wintersun - Time I

I really liked Gojira and Periph too


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 24, 2012)

my favorites:
hermatude - hyperparadise
flume - flume
alt-j - an awesome wave
tame impala - lonerism


----------



## Beachbum4894 (Nov 24, 2012)

Periphery II....that is all


----------



## IamSatai (Nov 24, 2012)

Devin Townsend Project - Epicloud (and Epiclouder)
Hidden Orchestra - Archipelago
Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion

I would love to say Time I as well, as I have been waiting so very long for it, but it is just not my kind of music anymore. I still really enjoy the album, but isn't quite an album of the year.

I feel rather disappointed with this year. 2011 was a far better year for me, I can think of 7 or 8 of my favorite albums which are from 2011 off the top off my head. Also, many of the albums I was hoping for this year won't be out until next year. I am looking forward to the 2013 releases, I'm hoping for a better year next year.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 24, 2012)

Meshuggah - Koloss
Periphery - II: This Time It's Personal
Skyharbor - Blinding White Noise
Rush - Clockwork Angels
Deftones - Koi No Yokan

These are albums I listened to repeatedly without getting bored, and keep coming back to. KNY has been in my car CD player non-stop since it came out, I might have to give it the edge (of course, it's the newest).


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 24, 2012)

So far, I just know that Periphery II is getting my top honors. It was pretty much the soundtrack to my summer and has gotten more spins than any other record this year.

Still need to digest more records before I can come up with my final list.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 24, 2012)

I still haven't picked up a bunch of 2012 releases that interest me, but so far the group that's holding up is:

Baroness
Samothrace
Eagle Twin
Eluveitie

And some non-metal stuff:
Anais Mitchell
Bill Laswell: Means of Deliverance
Earth


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 24, 2012)

Got mine! 

The Faceless - _Autotheism_ (At last they returned!!!)
Wintersun - _Time I_
Psycroptic - _The Inherited Repression_
The Word Alive - _Life Cycles_
Upon This Dawning - _To Keep Us Safe_ (Amazing guys! It was great seeing them live twice in the past few weeks! And they are the coolest, nicest dudes to chat with.)
Periphery - _Periphery II_
Between the Buried and Me - _Parallax II_
Meshuggah - _Koloss _(Who doesn't love Meshuggah?)
The HAARP Machine - _Disclosure_
Upon a Burning Body - _Red. White. Green_.
Deftones - _Koi No Yokan_ (This album set it off from start to finish!)
Veil of Maya - _Eclipse_
Cradle of Filth - _Midnight In the Labyrinth_ (orchestral renditions of their best songs from their back catalogue! AMAZING!)


----------



## Dwellingers (Nov 24, 2012)

Deftones - Koi no yokan
Cannibal Corpse - torture
Soundgarden - King Animal
Spawn of Possession - Incurso
Psycroptic - The Inherited repression
Deathspell Omega - Drought
Death Comes Pale - World Grave


----------



## RiffRaff (Nov 24, 2012)

Haji's Kitchen - 2012 
(So glad these guys are back making music )

The Faceless - Autotheism


----------



## blister7321 (Nov 24, 2012)

Tremonti> all i was
Kris Roe of the ataris> hang your head in hope acoustic album


----------



## Bauer91 (Nov 24, 2012)

Between the Buried and Me- The Parallax II: Future Sequence
Meshuggah- Koloss
Gojira- L'Enfant Sauvage
Periphery- Periphery II
Baroness- Yellow & Green
Rush- Clockwork Angels
Steve Vai- The Story of Light
Trioscapes- Seperate Realities
Om- Advaitic Songs

I've yet to properly listen to quite a few more that'll probably end up being on my list though.


----------



## Hankey (Nov 24, 2012)

Lots of good stuff came out this year .

My number 1: 

Every Time I Die - Ex Lives

Other favourites:

Periphery - Periphery II
Skyharbor - Blinding White Noise
Whitechapel - Whitechapel
The Safety Fire - Grind The Ocean


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 24, 2012)

Necrophagist's new alb... OH WAIT.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyway.









And this... which is just incredible.


----------



## Djent (Nov 24, 2012)

1. Deftones - Koi No Yokan
2. Rush - Clockwork Angels
3. Converge - All We Love We Leave Behind
4. BTBAM - Parallax II
5. Every Time I Die - Ex Lives

/thread


----------



## TheFerryMan (Nov 24, 2012)

The HAARP Machine - Disclosure
Periphery - Periphery II
Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage 
The Safety Fire - Grind The Ocean
Twelve Foot Ninja - Silent Machine
Baroness - Yellow & Green
Call me No one - Last Parade 
Dark New Day - New Tradition 
DTP - Epicloud

also, I'm a genius. i forgot 
Converge - All we love we leave behind


----------



## StevenC (Nov 24, 2012)

Banks of Eden by The Flower Kings or Lingua Franca by T.R.A.M. get my vote.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 24, 2012)

Rush - Clockwork angels 

Probably the only 2012 album I purchased this year, didn't see anything else I had to buy right the hell now.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Nov 24, 2012)

Nile - Sethu
Dying Fetus - Reign Supreme
Spawn of Possession - Incurso
Pathology - The Time of Great Purification
Resurgency - False Enlightenment
the Forsaken - Beyond Redemption

damn, there are a few I'd like to mention because they came out so late lastyear. 
Vektor - Outer Isolation
Dragonland - Under the Gray Banner

and holy crap im way behind on black metal


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 24, 2012)

Exotic Animal Petting Zoo - Tree of Tongues #1
The Safety Fire - GTO
The HAARP Machine - Disclosure
Spawn of Possession - Incurso
Gorod - Perfect Absolution
Car Bomb - ^v^v^v^v or whatever the hell
Glass Cloud - Royal Thousand
Monuments - Gnosis
Art by Numbers - whatever this was called


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 24, 2012)

Close 2nd;






Best EP;






Most (pleasantly) surprising;


----------



## BillNephew (Nov 24, 2012)

Testament - Dark Roots of the Earth
Cannibal Corpse - Torture
Six Feet Under - Undead
Dying Fetus - Reign Supreme
The Faceless- Autotheism
Devin Townsend Project


----------



## bhakan (Nov 24, 2012)

In no particular order:

Between The Buried and Me- Parallax 2- The Future Sequence
Periphery- Periphery II (This Time It's Personal)
The Faceless- Autotheism
The HAARP Machine- Disclosure
The Contortionist- Intrinsic
Coheed & Cambria- The Afterman: Ascension

And there are probably more. I feel like this was a great year for music.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 24, 2012)

Albums I really gave serious attention to that I loved:

The Gathering - Disclosure
Bat For Lashes - The Haunted Man
Deftones - Koi No Yokan
School of Seven Bells - Ghostory
Anathema - Weather Systems
Meshuggah - Koloss
Enslaved - Riitiir

If I had to make it 10 I'd probably add these:

Crystal Castles III
Donny Mccaslin - Casting for Gravity
Converge - All We Love We Leave Behind

I've been meaning to listen to Fiona Apple - Idler Wheel and figure if I ever do it might be one of my favorites.

The new Smashing Pumpkins album (Oceana) was surprisingly listenable, especially compared to Zeitgeist. I didn't love it but I liked several tracks on it. WARNING: I really like Machina and think Adore is their best album.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 24, 2012)

Cattle Decapitation - Monolith of Inhumanity
Dying Fetus - Reign Supreme


----------



## xfilth (Nov 24, 2012)

#1: Special Providence - Soul Alert
Runners up: Katatonia, Anathema, Storm Corrosion, The Faceless, Gojira, Ihsahn, Periphery, Devin


----------



## fps (Nov 24, 2012)

Baroness. By miles for me. Of the others being mentioned, I found Deftones' album particularly disappointing, it sounds like they didn't spend enough time on it to me.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 24, 2012)

most of shit you guys said,
and 
Coheed's Afterman
Jack White's Blunderbuss
LoG's Resolution
Mars Volta Noctouer;alkshg
John Mayer's Born and Raised was quite nice
Odd Future Vol 2, goofy but fun
but what most grabbed me was:

How to Destroy Angels- An Omen EP


----------



## Tommy (Nov 24, 2012)

Definitely BTBAM: Parallax II.
Baroness Yellow & Green was really good too.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 24, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Rush - Clockwork angels
> 
> Probably the only 2012 album I purchased this year, didn't see anything else I had to buy right the hell now.



Lol, i'm in a similar situation- the only thing from this year that i bought is the new Dokken album "Broken Bones".
Jon Levin is an extremely underrated guitarist.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dethklok-Dethalbum III 
Monuments-Gnosis 
HAARP-Husks 
Jobforacowboy-demonocracy 
Tomahawk-Oddfellows 
And
Van Halen-A Different Kind of Truth (yeah... I said it)


----------



## Underworld (Nov 24, 2012)

Only 4 albums really got me this year : 

Katatonia - Dead End Kings
Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage
The Faceless - Autotheisme
Alcest - Les Voyages de l'Âme

**I have not listen to Devin's Epicloud yet due to my inhability to download it properly.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 24, 2012)

job for a cowboy- demonocracy
or
danza 4


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 25, 2012)

the acacia strain- death is the only mortal
TTDTE- danza 4
jfac- demonocracy
cannibal corpse- torture
this year was kinda disappointing for me :/


----------



## PostOrganic (Nov 25, 2012)

These are somewhat in order...

Enslaved - RIITIIR
Aborted - Global Flatline
Ihsahn - Eremita
Anaal Nathrakh - Vanitas
Spawn of Possession - Incurso
Aeon - Aeons Black
Pig Destroyer - Book Burner
Cattle Decapitation - Monolith of Inhumanity
Shining - Redefining Darkness
Psycroptic - The Inherited Repression
Hour of Penance - Sedition


----------



## nostealbucket (Nov 25, 2012)

BTBAM


----------



## HK_Derek (Nov 25, 2012)

RiffRaff said:


> Haji's Kitchen - 2012
> (So glad these guys are back making music )




<< seriously humbled. Thank you!

My "best" list?
Skyharbor "Blinding White Noise" (personal disc of the year.. it's been a long time since I've worn anything out like this)
Steven Wilson "Get All You Deserve" (absolutely brilliant live band interpretation of some kinda boring studio discs. LOVE Guthrie joining this band!)
Norah Jones "Little Broken Hearts" (Eat it. She's badass as badass can be)
Monuments "Gnosis" (really starting to grow on me this past month)
Circus Maximus "Nine" (a bit DT-ish obviously, but I've really found myself enjoying it)
Periphery II.. "This Time it's Personal" (additional mention for best album title)

I'd love to add Koloss, but the truth is that it just didn't get near as many plays as Obzen or Catch33.

Most disappointing release by far: Mars Volta "Noctourniquet". Hate the production and overcompression, especially on the drums, and few if any of Cedric's vocal melodies stuck with me at all.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 25, 2012)

Gorod - A Perfect Absolution
Pat Metheny - Unity Band
John McLaughlin - Now Here This
Marco Sfogli - reMarcoble
Chimp Spanner - All Roads Lead Here
BTBAM - Parallax II
Zelliack - Noir Tone
Periphery - Periphery II: This Time It's Personal
John Mayer - Born and Raised
Veil of Maya - Eclipse
Guthrie Govan - Late Night Sessions 2 (not an album but still amazing lol)


----------



## revclay (Nov 25, 2012)

Swans - The Seer
Baroness - Yellow & Green
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Allelujah! Don't Bend Ascend
Anathema - Weather Systems
How to Dress Well - Total Loss


----------



## lurgar (Nov 25, 2012)

One album has really stuck out with me this year:

Local H - Hallelujah! I'm a bum


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 25, 2012)

No particular order

Tenacious D - The Rize of the Phoenix
Gojira - L'enfant Sauvage
Baroness - Yellow and Green

Edit:

Can't believe I forgot this one:

Dethklok - Dethalbum III


----------



## lemeker (Nov 25, 2012)

Coheed- The Afterman
Down- The Purple Ep
Skyharbor- Blinding White Noise
sleepmakeswaves- the U.S. Ep
NOFX- self titled


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 25, 2012)

in no particular order

deftones - koi no yokan
meshuggah - koloss
converge - all we love we leave behind
greeley estates - the narrow road
shut in - old homes
tony danza tapdancing extravaganza - danza 4


----------



## Somnium (Nov 25, 2012)

DEATH GRIPS


----------



## linchpin (Nov 25, 2012)

Fear Factory - The Industrialist
Ill Nino - Epidemia
Cannibal Corpse - Torture
Deftones - Koi no Yokan
Lamb Of God - Resolution
Demon Hunter - True Defiance
Mnemic - Mnemesis
One way Mirror - Destructive by nature
Whitechapel - s/t
Meshuggah - Koloss


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 25, 2012)

Periphery's album gets my vote.. I'm not getting tired of it and it's still in my ghetto six disc player. 

Can't really think of any others I absolutely love.


----------



## JonteJH (Nov 25, 2012)

Danza 4 and No love and the money store


----------



## ilyti (Nov 25, 2012)

Holy cow, what a year! 

Arjen Anthony Lucassen - Lost in the New Real (it takes a real miss for Arjen not to make my number 1 each year.)
Steve Vai - The Story of Light
Threshold - March of Progress
Ian Anderson - Thick as a Brick 2
Katatonia - Dead End Kings
Marco Sfogli - reMarcoble
Soen - Cognitive
Wintersun - Time I

Still haven't heard the Paul Gilbert album, but I am confident it will make my top 10.

Disappointments: (I'm not arguing anything here, if you liked them, great, I accept that. I just had different expectations)
Anathema - Weather Systems (I hoped the last album would get it out of their system, but this is even more in the same direction)
Meshuggah - Koloss (not that it was bad, it just didn't catch me)
Storm Corrosion (I liked the idea of what they set out to accomplish, just not the execution)


----------



## blaaargh (Nov 25, 2012)

Samothrace - Reverence to Stone
Deathspell Omega - Drought
Death Grips - The Money Store 
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Don't Bend, Ascend
Panopticon - Kentucky
Evoken - Atra Mors
Inverloch - Dusk Subsides
Agalloch - Faustian Echoes
Katatonia - Dead End Kings

Not sure about/haven't listened:
Death Grips - No Love Deep Web
White Hills - Frying on This Rock
Pallbearer - Sorrow and Extinction
Dragged Into Sunlight - Widowmaker
Neurosis - Honor Found Through Decay
Aesop Rock - Skelethon


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 25, 2012)

Best:


*Airiel* - _Kid Games EP_
*Cannibal Corpse* - _Torture_
*Conan* - _Monnos_
*Hour of Penance* - _Sedition_
*Lightfoils *- _Lightfoils EP_
*Om *- _Advaitic Songs_
 
Honorable Mentions:


*Asphyx* - _Deathammer_
*Black Breath* - _Sentenced To Life_
*Grave *- _Endless Procession of Souls_
*Jeff Loomis *- _Plains of Oblivion_


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 26, 2012)

*Deftones* - Koi No Yokan
*Valborg* - Nekrodepression
*Deathspell Omega* - Drought EP
*Gaza* - No Absolutes in Human Suffering
*Blut aus Nord* - 777 - Cosmosophy


----------



## epsylon (Nov 26, 2012)

*Deathspell Omega - Drought* hands down for me.
*Enslaved - RIITIIR* comes close second, as well as *TRAM - Lingua Franca* (I'm rocking the TRAM "illuminati" hoodie at work right now and it makes a strong impression to my colleagues ).
Unfortunately, I've been kind of disappointed by the other releases for which I had high hopes, including Ihsahn (which is still good but much less than After imho), Katatonia (meh), Burzum (I really loved Belus and Fallen, but Umskiptar is mostly boring), Blut Aus Nord (I was kinda disappointed by Cosmosophy), Sybreed (awful )....
And moreover, 2011 was such a good year, that it was hard to top it off...


----------



## celticelk (Nov 26, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Samothrace - Life's Trade



Did you mean _Reverence to Stone_? _Life's Trade_ was released in '08.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 26, 2012)

Time 1 is the best album I've heard this year. Worth the wait.


----------



## kerska (Nov 26, 2012)

Danza IIII.


----------



## jawbreaker (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmmm. 
In no order.
The Contortionist - Intrinsic
The Haarp Machine - Disclosure
Monuments - Gnosis
BTBAM - Parallax II
This Or The Apocalypse - Dead Years (BIG T.O.T.A fanboy)
Periphery - Periphery II 
The Faceless - Autotheism
Resist The Thought - Sovereignty 

More recently i've been jamming a lot of Intervals, so the honorable mention goes to 
Intervals - In time


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 26, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Rush - Clockwork angels



Great album! I really enjoyed it.

This was my first Rush album purchase. 

Headlong flight, BU2B, Caravan, and & Clockwork all great tunes.

This album had a "metal" edge to it as well.


----------



## JouniK86 (Nov 26, 2012)

Top8 (so far) in alphabetical order:

Between the Buried and Me - The Parallax II : Future Sequence
De Lirium's Order - Veniversum
Dian - Burn Together
Hexvessel - No Holier Temple
The Faceless - Autotheism
Meshuggah - Koloss
Periphery - II : This Time It's Personal
Swallow the Sun : Emerald Forest and the Blackbird

Few potential contenders to Top10, but haven't listened enough yet:
Anaal Nathrakh - Vanitas
Cryptopsy - Cryptopsy
Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage
Ground Frame - Worlds EP
Ihsahn - Eremita
Ne Obliviscaris - Portal of the I

Letdowns of the year:
The Devin Townsend Project - Epicloud
Katatonia - Dead End Kings
Jeff Loomis - Plains of Oblivion
The Mars Volta - Noctourniquet
Nile - At the Gates of Sethu
The Script - #3
Tesseract - Perspective EP


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Nov 26, 2012)

Album of the Year:
Baroness - Yellow&Green

(veryvery) close contenders:
Dysrithmia - Test of Submission
Gojira - l'Enfant savage
Wintersun - Time I
Diablo Swing Orchestra - Pandora's Piñata
Deathspell Omega - Drought


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 26, 2012)

Another vote for Wintersun here. Damn that album's good.

Ihsahn's _Eremita_ is also a good contender. Doomy, jazzy, experimental, catchy and really rather excellent.

Then there's Propagandhi's _Failed States._ Far more punky, but one of my favourite bands ever and about the only people that could not only get people to sing along to lines like "a primordial flow across the blood-brain barrier," but make them freaking _anthemic._


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 26, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Death Grips - The Money Store


Can't believe I forgot about The Money Store


----------



## fps (Nov 26, 2012)

Baroness' new ones. I love them like I loved new music when I was 16. That just doesn't happen to me much any more.

Also fantastic were Orange Goblin- Eulogy Of The Damned and Cannibal Corpse- Torture.


----------



## shellbound (Nov 26, 2012)

1. BTBAM - Parallax II
2. Cloudkicker - Fade
3. Spawn Of Possession - Incurso
4. Gorod - A Perfect Absolution
5. Gojira - l'Enfant savage
6. Baroness - Yellow & Green
7. The Faceless - Autotheism
8. Wretched - Son of Perdition
9. Converge &#8211; All We Love We Leave Behind
10. Sylosis - Monolith


----------



## DLG (Nov 26, 2012)

do I need to check out this Sylosis?


----------



## blaaargh (Nov 26, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Did you mean _Reverence to Stone_? _Life's Trade_ was released in '08.



Yes I did... good catch! haha
Couple albums I forgot about... Conan was awesome, Baroness was pretty good, but I need to listen more, Swallow the Sun was better than their last, but still not as good as their earlier stuff, and Blut Aus Nord was disappointing. Wintersun was not my thing at all... I never was really into melodeath, even the heavier stuff, and Time is just waaaaaay too much cheese for me. I can see why a lot of people are jizzing over it though.


----------



## brick (Nov 26, 2012)

Cloudkicker-fade


----------



## Dan (Nov 26, 2012)

Wintersun - Time I (HAD to be the winner, i literally can't find a flaw with it)

Honourable mentions:

Katatonia - Dead End Kings
The Birthday Massacre - Hide and seek
Marco Sfogli - ReMarcoble
Circus Maximus - Nine


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Nov 26, 2012)

My top 5:

Cattle Decapitation - Monolith of Inhumanity
Cryptopsy - Cryptopsy
Psycroptic - The Inherited Repression
Aborted - Global Flatline
Anaal Nathrakh - Vanitas


----------



## Richie666 (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely a two way tie between:

Aesop Rock - Skelethon
Periphery II

With Koloss right behind them. I was disappointed in Nile's latest especially after their last album.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Nov 26, 2012)

Periphery II - This Time It's Derpsonal
The HAARP Machine - Disclosure
High On Fire - De Vermis Mysteris
Converge - All We Love We Leave Behind 
Meshuggah - Koloss


----------



## Devour3d (Nov 26, 2012)

Periphery - Periphery II
Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage
Sylosis - Monolith
This or the Apocalypse - Dead Years
Twelve Foot Ninja - Silent Machine
The Faceless - Autotheism
Ne Obliviscaris - Portal of I
Between the Buried and Me - Parallax II
Cattle Decapitation - Monolith of Inhumanity


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Nov 26, 2012)

DLG said:


> do I need to check out this Sylosis?



Ever wonder what Metallica would sound like if they started playing today?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 26, 2012)

Between the Buried and Me - Parallax II
Periphery II
Baroness-Yellow and Green
The Faceless-Autotheism
Gojira- L'Enfaunt Sauvage 
Cattle Decapitation - Monolith of Inhumanity
In that order. 
We should start a poll so we can vote for the top three AOTY's!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Nov 26, 2012)

DTP-Epicloud
Periphery-Periphery II-TTIP
Dragonforce- The power within


----------



## traditional (Nov 27, 2012)

Thy Art Is Murder - Hate (definitely something to check out if you haven't, and love heavy heavy stuff)
Make Them Suffer - Neverbloom
Periphery - Periphery II

And, my personal favourite of the year;
Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage


----------



## Tang (Nov 27, 2012)

Deftones - KNY
DTP - Epicloud/Epiclouder
Periphery - II:TTIP


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 27, 2012)

Marilyn Manson - Born Villain
Paul Weller - Sonik Kicks
John 5 - God Told Me To
Graham Coxon - A&E

Honorable Mention:
How To Destroy Angels - An Omen E.P.


----------



## Spazinator (Nov 27, 2012)

Dragonforce - Power Within
also would like to mention despite the despite Kiske's lowered range
Unisonic - Unisonic


----------



## wankerness (Nov 28, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Between the Buried and Me - Parallax II
> Periphery II
> Baroness-Yellow and Green
> The Faceless-Autotheism
> ...



Based on this thread, it would clearly be:

#1 Periphery II
#2 BTBAM
#3 Some band with 7/8 string guitars


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 28, 2012)

Baroness or Gojira might be contenders too, and neither of them use 7's or 8's.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 28, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Baroness or Gojira might be contenders too, and neither of them use 7's or 8's.



Based purely on my recollection of the entries here (if someone wants to actually analyze all the responses, feel free!), I'd suggest that the top 5 albums of SS.org members in 2012 are:

Periphery
BTBAM
Meshuggah
Baroness
Gojira


----------



## Overtone (Nov 28, 2012)

Kaki King - Glow
Devin Townsend - Epicloud

Still gotta check out Dead End Kings!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 28, 2012)

BTBAM
Born of osiris
Circa survive
Oh sleeper

dont know if the albums are all 2012 but those are my favorites


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 28, 2012)

DLG said:


> do I need to check out this Sylosis?



Yes. Their earlier albums, while technically good, never wowed me. Monolith is a really killer album though. That's why I put it as my "most surprising." It's a well done, modern take on thrash.


----------



## DLG (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll check it out on youtube, thanks.


----------



## cronux (Nov 29, 2012)

Meshuggah - Koloss
The Acacia Strain - Death Is The Only Mortal
Lamb Of God - Resolution
Bermuda - The Wandering
Deftones - Koi No Yokan

But Meshuggah takes the cake as always, the whole album blows my mind even after 31507150 listens


----------



## travis bickle (Nov 29, 2012)

no particular order:

meshuggah - koloss
chimp spanner - all roads lead here
trash talk - 119
pat metheny group - unity
the faceless - autotheism
proclamation - nether tombs of abaddon
black breath - sentenced to life


----------



## wankerness (Nov 29, 2012)

Overtone said:


> Still gotta check out Dead End Kings!



It's good, but it didn't grab me that much on first listen. Same thing happened with the previous album though and after a year or two I realized that one was actually great. So, who knows, this one might be great too, I'll let you know in a year or two.


----------



## DLG (Nov 30, 2012)

travis bickle said:


> black breath - sentenced to life



forgot about this, really fun record


----------



## ASoC (Nov 30, 2012)

Only heard 2 new albums this year

Awesome:
Periphery II

Let Down:
Rize of the Fenix


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 30, 2012)

Periphery II
Sylosis - Monolith
Deftones - Koi No Yokan
The Faceless - Autotheism
Glass Cloud - The Royal Thousand
Monuments - Gnosis
Veil Of Maya - Eclipse
Whitechapel
Impending Doom - Baptized In Filth
Bleeding skies - I Choose To Awaken
Sectioned - Monotonne
Jeff Loomis


Intervals was okay, I gues...


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 30, 2012)

DLG said:


> do I need to check out this Sylosis?


 
Yes. It's thrash revival, and their albums are a fucking experience. If you don't like it, that makes you a robot. You don't want to be a robot do you?


----------



## abandonist (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm old enough to remember thrash the first time.

This "revival" is embarrassing.


----------



## ScarSymmetry (Dec 1, 2012)

MNEMIC-Mnemesis


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 1, 2012)

i have just decided that for me my favorite album is Alt-J, An awesome wave


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 1, 2012)

Gaza, Black Breath, Coheed & Cambria, Dragged Into Sunlight, Grave and Neurosis.


----------



## matt397 (Dec 1, 2012)

PII
Danza IIII
Deftones Koi No Yokan
Meshuggah Koloss

Im sure Im missing some.


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 1, 2012)

Vildhjarta - Mâsstaden
Gojira - L'enfant Sauvage
Meshuggah - Koloss
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Danza 4: The Alpha- The Omega
Between the Buried and Me - The Parallax II: Future Sequence


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Dec 1, 2012)

Anathema - Weather system
Spawn of possession - Incurso


----------



## wankerness (Dec 1, 2012)

x360rampagex said:


> Vildhjarta - Mâsstaden



That was 2011, otherwise I'd have put it on mine. I don't know why but I like that album far more than anything Periphery or the other darlings of the subgenre have done.


----------



## Overtone (Dec 1, 2012)

wankerness said:


> It's good, but it didn't grab me that much on first listen. Same thing happened with the previous album though and after a year or two I realized that one was actually great. So, who knows, this one might be great too, I'll let you know in a year or two.




I loved Night is the New Day so we'll see... my order got here today. Along with the Gazpacho and Marillion albums that came out this year.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 1, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Yes. It's thrash revival, and their albums are a fucking experience. If you don't like it, that makes you a robot. You don't want to be a robot do you?


I like them but they're not THAT good...


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 2, 2012)

I just remembered that Jodis (Aaron Turner, James Plotkin) put out another album this year. Really great stuff, don't know how I forgot about it


----------



## Justin7 (Dec 3, 2012)

T.R.A.M.- Lingua Franca
Steve Vai- The Story Of Light
Monuments- Gnosis
Periphery- 2
The Contortionist- Intrinsic
Twelve Foot Ninja- Silent Machine
Chimp Spanner- All Roads Lead Here


----------



## elnyrb10 (Dec 3, 2012)

in no order:

tram
periphery
the faceless
meshuggah
chimp
between the buried and me
gojira


----------



## travis bickle (Dec 3, 2012)

shit, i forgot about that TRAM release, and periphery II.


----------



## Brodessa (Dec 3, 2012)

I would have to say...

The Parallax II from Between the Buried and Me
Ex-Lives from Every Time I Die
Being EP from Aegaeon
Dingir from Rings of Saturn

Those were the four that really had the biggest impact on me. I was blown away by each one. I was disappointed in an album though..
Intrisic from The Contortionist was a real let down. I thought it was somewhat boring, and it lost the effect that Exoplanet had. I do understand they are headed towards something different, but it's just not something that I personally enjoy. I will definitely not say it's bad album.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 3, 2012)

gojira - l'enfant sauvage 
danza - danza IIII 
exotic animal petting zoo - tree of tongues
meshuggah - koloss 
the new revocation EP also


----------



## Xaios (Dec 3, 2012)

Gotta give it to Wintersun - Time I. Even if it weren't the best album of the year, I'd probably still give it the "Album of the Year" title simply because there haven't been very many good melodic death metal albums since about 2005. However, the incredible epic quality of this album pushes it over the top.

Second place goes to Elysian - Wires of Creation. Probably the best debut album from a melodic death metal band since Disillusion - Back To Times of Splendor.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 4, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> The Manticore and Other Horrors - Cradle of Filth


Just got this.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 4, 2012)

The new Gojira and Revocation albums are permanently part of the playlist in my car. There were a lot of exceptional releases this year, but these two absolutely blew me away.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 4, 2012)

Epicloud - Devin Townsend
Eremita - Ihsahn
Weather Systems - Anathema
The Man With No Face - Slice the Cake
Job for a Cowboy - Demonocracy
RIITIIR - Enslaved
Whitechapel

Also, albums that came out prior to this year that I didn't get onto until now, also being favourites:
Lazarus - Hacride
The Final Conversation of Kings - The Butterfly Effect
Erebos - Hate
Omnivium - Obscura
The Aura - Beyond Creation
Marée Noire - Beneath the Massacre
Immersion - Pendulum 


It's been a good year. Still got The Armed, another Slice the Cake release, Carthage and Infant Annihilator to go, with some great releases coming q1 2013.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Dec 4, 2012)

The Afterman- Coheed and Cambria
The Parallax 2- BTBAM
I thought Neal Morse's "Momentum" album and the Flying Colors album were nice as well, on a lighter, proggier side.


----------



## PettyThief (Dec 4, 2012)

Wintersun.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Dec 4, 2012)

damn it! I forgot bilo 2.0 by david maxim micic that shit was amazing!


----------



## ilyti (Dec 4, 2012)

I just heard Jeff Loomis' Plains of Oblivion. I give it durrdukkadurrdurrbliddleleeeebliddleweeooweeoo/10


----------



## slenderman (Dec 7, 2012)

abandonist said:


> Oh man, this is always so hard for me. My sense of time if so warped.
> 
> Car Bomb - ^--^6^^*87696&&6^^^
> Converge - All we love we leave behind
> ...


 

Sick list. All of those are amazing albums


----------



## wankerness (Dec 7, 2012)

Coloring Book was from 2011. It was good, though.


----------



## Skyblue (Dec 7, 2012)

For all prog fans out there: 

Anglagard.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 8, 2012)

So my list started like this;
Periphery - Periphery II: This Time It's Personal
Anathema - Weather Systems
Cloudkicker - Fade
T.R.A.M. - Lingua Franca
Stealing Axion - Moments
Crica Survive - Violent Waves
Meshuggah - Koloss
Overkill - The Electric Age
Aesop Rock - Skelethon
Brother Ali - Mourning in America and Dreaming in Color
Monuments - Gnosis
Katatonia - Dead End Kings
Arsis - Lepers Caress
Between The Buried And Me - The Parallax II: Future Sequence
Easy Star All Stars - Easy Stars Thrillah
The Devin Townsend Project - Epicloud
The Faceless - Autotheism
Haji's Kitchen - Twenty Twelve
Rush - Clockwork Angels
7 Horns 7 Eyes - Throes of Absolution

Then I realized I still need to check out Enslaved, Glass Cloud, The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, Testament, Diablo Swing Orchestra, Cattle Decapitation, Steve Vai, Twelve Foot Ninja, Car Bomb, Matchbox Twenty, The Fray... This is going to be hell trimming this list down to 10 of 15 choices.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Dec 17, 2012)

WAIT HOLD EVERYTHING!  i totally forgot grind the ocean came out this year cause huge hammers was leaked in 2011. that takes the cake for me no doubt about it. that album is on my top 10 of all time

so officially here it is.

Top 10 of 2012
1. The Safety Fire &#8211; Grind the Ocean
2. Periphery &#8211; Periphery II: This Time Its Personal
3. The Faceless &#8211; Autotheism
4. Between the Buried and Me &#8211; The Parallax II: Future Sequence
5. Meshuggah &#8211; Koloss
6. Gojira &#8211; L&#8217;Enfant Sauvage
7. Mestis &#8211; Basal Ganglia 
8. David Maxim Micic &#8211; Bilo 2.0
9. T.R.A.M &#8211; Lingua Franca
10. Intervals &#8211; In Time
Honorable Mentions
Veil of Maya- Eclipse
Twelve Foot Ninja &#8211; Silent Machine
Monuments &#8211; Gnosis
The HAARP Machine &#8211; Disclosure 
Chimp Spanner &#8211; All Roads Lead Here
Zelliack &#8211; Noir Tone


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 17, 2012)

^awesome near invisible font choice


----------



## elnyrb10 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> ^awesome near invisible font choice



sorry i just copied and pasted in from word cause i typed it for something else. thought it added some flavour


----------



## mgh (Dec 19, 2012)

It's always difficult to do this, and always forget something, but I think my top ten is:

10 - 4
Les Discrets - Ariettes Oubliées
Dark Forest - Land of the Evening Star
Winterfylleth - Threnody of Triumph
It Bites - Map of the Past
Ne Obliviscaris - Portal of I
Beardfish - The Void
Wodensthrone - Curse

3. Anathema - Weather Systems

2. Enslaved - Rittir

1. Kälter - Ubuntu

Honourable mentions:
To-Mera
Dawnbringer
Headspace
Sithu Aye

Disapppointments:
Wintersun


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 19, 2012)

Periphery - II
Wintersun - Time
The Haarp Machine - Disclosure

I still haven't listened to BTBAM's new album much.


----------



## Darkened (Dec 19, 2012)

For me definitely:

Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage


----------



## EvolDerek (Dec 19, 2012)

Theres been so many great albums this year i'm having a hard time remembering everything that came Jan 2012 - Present.

Baroness - Yellow and Green
Panopticon - Kentucky
Gaza - No Absolutes in Human Suffering
Om - Advaitic Songs
Woods of Ypres - Woods 5: Grey Skies & Electric Light
Goatwhore - Blood for the Master
Vision of Disorder - The Curse Remained Cursed
Pallbearer - Sorrow and Extinction
Weapon - Embers and Revelation
Jamey Johnson - Tribute to Hank Cochran
Saint Vitus - Lillie F:65
Eagle Twin - The Feather Tipped the Serpents Scale ( Seem the live atleast four times this year!)
Earth - Angels of Darkness, Demons of Light Part 2


----------



## thegazzman (Dec 19, 2012)

for me Danza IIII fo sure


----------



## sahaal (Dec 20, 2012)

Periphery - II: This Time It's Personal
Solace - Call & Response
Devin Townsend - Epicloud
Cryptopsy - Cryptopsy
Coheed & Cambria - The Afterman: Ascension
The Acacia Strain - Death is the Only Mortal
Meshuggah - Koloss
Cattle Decapitation - Monolith of Inhumanity
Veil of Maya - Eclipse
Enpedastlement - Not All Guys Are Jerks EP


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Dec 20, 2012)

mgh said:


> Disapppointments:
> Wintersun



Interesting. What didn't you like about it?


----------



## InHiding (Dec 21, 2012)

OSI - Fire Make Thunder


----------



## zero_end (Dec 21, 2012)

InHiding said:


> OSI - Fire Make Thunder




Big fan of the band. Interestingly enough, I think it's their "least best" album, being that its still a great record, if that makes sense.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 21, 2012)

Deftones - Koi No Yokan has stolen my heart out of all the albums i've heard this year  i just can't stop listening too it lol


----------



## Tang (Dec 21, 2012)

I'd like to add Cloudkicker's Fade. Excellent work.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 21, 2012)

The Acacia Strain - Death Is The Only Mortal
Limp Bizkit - Gold Cobra (I just love Wes Borland's style)

And I'm going to check out the other releases listed here, lol. I have some catching up to do it seems. There's so many bands but so little doing something unique in the heavy genre.



Korbain said:


> Deftones - Koi No Yokan has stolen my heart out of all the albums i've heard this year  i just can't stop listening too it lol


 
And this, +1


----------



## guy in latvia (Dec 21, 2012)

Wintersun by far for me!

But some albums I didn't notice is people lists that should be there are:
Enslaved - RIITIIR
Be'lakor - Of Breath and Bone
In Mourning - The Weight of Oceans
Pig Destroyer - Book Burner
Razorwyre - Another Dimension
Cryptopsy - Crpytopsy


----------



## Aztec (Dec 21, 2012)

My top three.

1. Wintersun - Time I
2. Katatonia - Dead End Kings
3. Jettblack - Raining Rock


----------



## feilong29 (Dec 22, 2012)

Threat Signal - Threat Signal
Jeff Loomis - Plains of Oblivion
Anthem - Burning Oath


----------



## Sofos (Dec 23, 2012)

12. Job For A Cowboy - Demonocracy
11. Sigh - In Somniphobia
10. Periphery - II
9. Chelsea Wolfe - Unknown Rooms
8. Abigail Williams - Becoming
7. Cradle of Filth - Manticore & Other Horrors
6. Ex Deo- Caligvla
5. The Sword- Apocryphon
4. Be'lakor - Of Breath & Bone
3. Ne Obliviscaris- Portal of I
2. God Seed - I Begin
1. Carthage - Salt The Earth


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 23, 2012)

Although there were a lot of solid albums in 2012, like 
-Jeff Loomis - Plains of oblivion
-BTBAM - The Parallax 2
-Kreator - Phantom Antichrist
-Overkill - The Electric Age
-7 Horns 7 Eyes - Throes of absolution

none of them was nearly as amazing as the new

-Wintersun - Time 1 
the arrangements Jari did were just crazy and a real joy to listen to 

Most interesting newcomer-CD for me was 
-Steel Engraved - On high wings we fly 
i have only just learned about those guys some weeks ago as they were opening for Iced earth. It's a new german Power Metal band, which imho has a lot of potential and put on a great live show. Make sure to check them out if you like Power Metal.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 23, 2012)

just recently heard the new Ne Obliviscaris... incredible!


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

My Best Of 2012 (One being my favorite)

Best album:
15. Enslaved-RIITIIR
14. Napalm Death-Utilitarian
13. Gorod-A Perfect Absolution
12. Arkaik-Metamorphignition
11. Abigail Williams-Becoming
10. Baroness-Yellow & Green
9. Dying Fetus-Reign Supreme
8. Ihsahn-Eremita
7. Between The Buried And Me-Parallax II: Future Sequence
6. Devolved-Reprisal
5. The Odious-Joint Ventures
4. Spawn of Possession-Incurso
3. Meshuggah-Koloss 
2. The Faceless-Autotheism
1. Cattle Decapitation-Monolith Of Inhumanity

Best EP:
5. Aboroth-The Core Of Humanity
4. Aegaeon-Being
3. Ascariasis-Ocean Of Colour
2. Revocation-Teratogenesis
1. TesseracT-Perspective

Best song:
10. Beneath The Massacre-Damages
9. Veil Of Maya-Vicious Circles
8. Dying Fetus-From Womb To Waste
7. Ihsahn-Something Out There
6. Gorod-Varangian Paradise
5. Inanimate Existence-Dharmakaya
4. Meshuggah-Do Not Look Down
3. TesseracT-Eden 2.0 (Extended Version)
2. Cattle Decapitation-Lifestalker
1. The Faceless-Autotheism Movement II: Emancipate


----------



## JonteJH (Dec 23, 2012)

Something like this


----------



## skarz (Jan 7, 2013)

No particular order 
The Haarp Machine: Disclosure 
Stagnant waters: Stagnant waters 
Shining (Swe): Redefining Darkness 
Death Grips 
Filastine: £oot


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

Now that I finally have added a few more of the 2012 albums to my iTunes....

1. Periphery - Periphery II
2. Carthage - Salt the Earth (I actually have guest leads on that album on the track, "Perception Fails")
3. Monuments - Gnosis
4. The Faceless - Autotheism
5. Meshuggah - Koloss


----------



## Sofos (Jan 7, 2013)

skarz said:


> No particular order
> The Haarp Machine: Disclosure
> Stagnant waters: Stagnant waters
> Shining (Swe): Redefining Darkness
> ...



shit how did i forget Redefining Darkness?


----------



## Winspear (Jan 7, 2013)

My 5 favourites from my 2012 list on iTunes
Mestis - Basal Ganglia
Periphery II
Above the Earth
BTBAM - Parallax II
Meshuggah - Koloss

BTBAM being the best album I've ever heard by a mile.


----------



## The_Mop (Jan 7, 2013)

Sadly, I think this thread has probably highlighted that I haven't listened to enough new music in 2012. The only albums I can think of off the top of my head that I've heard this year AND are new are Epicloud and Koi No Yokan, both of which were massive dissapointments. Also listened to Koloss but not arsed about Meshuggah.

I'd say the only album I've heard and liked was Eremita by Ihsahn. Even then, wasn't exactly a classic. I've got the Storm Corrosion CD but haven't given it a proper listen yet so can't really say 

I vote that 2012 wasn't a great year for music


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jan 7, 2013)

The_Mop said:


> Sadly, I think this thread has probably highlighted that I haven't listened to enough new music in 2012. The only albums I can think of off the top of my head that I've heard this year AND are new are Epicloud and Koi No Yokan, both of which were massive dissapointments. Also listened to Koloss but not arsed about Meshuggah.
> 
> I'd say the only album I've heard and liked was Eremita by Ihsahn. Even then, wasn't exactly a classic. I've got the Storm Corrosion CD but haven't given it a proper listen yet so can't really say
> 
> I vote that 2012 wasn't a great year for music



dude i think 2012 kicked major ass for music i loved so much that came out this year and i keep finding new stuff. i started listening to twelve foot ninja like 3 weeks ago and i cant stop


----------



## Vletrmx (Jan 7, 2013)

Swans - The Seer
Suis La Lune - Riala
Gaza - No Absolutes In Human Suffering
Scott Walker - Bish Bosch
Four Tet - Pink
Converge - All We Love We Leave Behind
Cloudkicker - Fade


----------



## JLP2005 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yob - Atma
In Mourning - The Weight of Oceans
Enslaved - RIITIIR
Ihsahn - Eremita
High on Fire - De Vermis Mysteris
The Sword - Apocryphon


I think these are all tied at my top 1. 2012 was an amazing year for cerebral metal.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 8, 2013)

BTBAM - Parallax II: Future Sequence
Mestis - Basal Ganglia
Baroness - Yellow & Green
Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion
Trioscapes - Separate Realities


----------



## isispelican (Jan 8, 2013)

periphery- this time its personal
meshuggah - koloss
veil of maya - eclipse
igorrr - hallelujah
wintersun - time i 
triffonic - ninth wave


----------



## petereanima (Jan 8, 2013)

Joe Bonamassa - Driving Towards The Daylight
Cannibal Corpse - Torture




What a mix, eh?


----------

